# Parallel transformers and Parallel Generator Calculations



## Aerofrank (Apr 2, 2012)

Just wondering in some of the Spin_Up problems a KVA load is given as a value of 6. I'm having some difficulty with regrads to where Spin-up gets the value 6 for the KVA load. (See problem 3.04, sample exam 3, from the spin-up exam). Would anyone care to comment on this? If there is any engineering documentation that would help clarify this problem(s), please direct me to imformation (MVA short circuit calculations/Parallel transformers and Parallel Generators etc), that might prove helpful. Your response would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time and patience.

AeroFrank


----------



## Ivory (Apr 2, 2012)

Aerofrank said:


> Just wondering in some of the Spin_Up problems a KVA load is given as a value of 6. I'm having some difficulty with regrads to where Spin-up gets the value 6 for the KVA load. (See problem 3.04, sample exam 3, from the spin-up exam). Would anyone care to comment on this? If there is any engineering documentation that would help clarify this problem(s), please direct me to imformation (MVA short circuit calculations/Parallel transformers and Parallel Generators etc), that might prove helpful. Your response would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time and patience.
> 
> AeroFrank


Answer is in this thread

/&gt;http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18311


----------



## stinkycheese (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry if this is a repost, but this is a handy guide for paralleling transformers from the artist formerly known as Square D:
/&gt;http://products.schneider-electric.us/support/technical-library/?event=detail&amp;oid=09008926802f9112&amp;cat=0b008926800f5616


----------

